# ammo jewelry



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Has anyone sold this or noticed it at craft shows or gun shows? Starting looking into it this weekend and we are very interested. Besides our own spent casings we can go to the range down the street and collect a lot more  (DH is a member)

If you are not familiar there are earrings, bracelets, necklaces, cuff links, key chains, dog tags etc..... Limited only by the imagination and the buyers interest.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a pair of Sassy Brass and I love them.

http://www.sassybrass22.com/


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Question, did you buy it at a craft fair, store location or online? Doing some market research&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

We bought from their vendor booth at the trade show at the National High School Finals Rodeo.


----------

